# Etec 10amp fuse keeps blowing



## lemaymiami

The only reason your fuse popped is that there's something wrong on the electric side of things (that's why the second fuse also popped). You need a pro to properly hunt down the problem and sort it out. It may be something as simple as a short somewhere in your wiring harness (or it could be the EMM...). Is that a new motor or did you buy it used? If new you're covered under warranty (and you still might be covered if it's used but within the warranty period).

By the way - you want an authorized (factory trained techs) BRP warranty place sorting out your problem - no one else will do... E-Tecs are designed to be worked on while hooked up to a computer with the correct software for that year/model motor.... 

Hope this helps -post up what the problem was and the cost to fix it... I've run nothing but E-Tecs now for more than ten years in hard commercial service - and love them...


----------



## txmm10

Thanks for the info. It's a 2008 so no warranty. I have cleaned every terminal and looked for and nicked wires and come up with nothing. I will be taking it in tomorrow. Will give an update. 




lemaymiami said:


> The only reason your fuse popped is that there's something wrong on the electric side of things (that's why the second fuse also popped). You need a pro to properly hunt down the problem and sort it out. It may be something as simple as a short somewhere in your wiring harness (or it could be the EMM...). Is that a new motor or did you buy it used? If new you're covered under warranty (and you still might be covered if it's used but within the warranty period).
> 
> By the way - you want an authorized (factory trained techs) BRP warranty place sorting out your problem - no one else will do... E-Tecs are designed to be worked on while hooked up to a computer with the correct software for that year/model motor....
> 
> Hope this helps -post up what the problem was and the cost to fix it... I've run nothing but E-Tecs now for more than ten years in hard commercial service - and love them...


----------



## browndogrods

Not saying this is causing your specific problem but if it applies to your boat, it's worth a look:
What gauges do you have? If you have the digital, cannot remember what they're called, check your main cable harness from going to your motor from the console. The harnesses for the digital gauges have several splices that will fail eventually if they are in a wet/moist environment.


----------



## rummya87

Sorry to tell you but your EMM is blown. This is a classic sign of dead EMM. This happened to me too when my EMM was blown and a web search reveals the same. Good luck.


----------



## txmm10

Well it was the EMM. Just got it back the other day along with the bill. Can't believe these little computers are so expensive.


----------



## SeaJones

tm10 -

This same thing happened to me yesterday. Was heading in after a duck hunt with 200hp Can you enlighten me as to the cost of replacing the EMM? 
Thanks!


----------



## lemaymiami

The cost of an EMM for a 60 will be a bunch less than the cost of one for a 200... 

Great fun to diagnose over the internet ... but seriously, get your rig to an authorized BRP service tech and find out what's actually going on... I've been running nothing but E-Tec 90 motors since 2005 (new one, #4 was mounted two months ago...) and there's a variety of things that can cause your fuse to pop - an EMM replacement is the most expensive - you might simply have a wiring harness issue - which would be one tenth the cost of a new EMM... or it might be something else entirely... That's why you want a factory trained technician period... The lower units on most E-Tecs are no different than any motor - the upper end is dramatically different than any old carbureted two stroke most are familiar with.

Good luck and post up what you find (and how much it cost if you want to...).

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## State fish rob

I had to replace mine on 2001 150. Replaced in ‘09 ...$2600 no trouble since. Just had to fish more to make it worthwhile!


----------



## SeaJones

lemaymiami said:


> The cost of an EMM for a 60 will be a bunch less than the cost of one for a 200...
> 
> Great fun to diagnose over the internet ... but seriously, get your rig to an authorized BRP service tech and find out what's actually going on... I've been running nothing but E-Tec 90 motors since 2005 (new one, #4 was mounted two months ago...) and there's a variety of things that can cause your fuse to pop - an EMM replacement is the most expensive - you might simply have a wiring harness issue - which would be one tenth the cost of a new EMM... or it might be something else entirely... That's why you want a factory trained technician period... The lower units on most E-Tecs are no different than any motor - the upper end is dramatically different than any old carbureted two stroke most are familiar with.
> 
> Good luck and post up what you find (and how much it cost if you want to...).
> 
> Aren't boats fun?



Good advice 

I am pulling it today. Tricky to load with no motor but certainly doable. Had to put in new fuse to raise motor. 

I have a factory tech here that is going to try to get it sorted out in time for hunting this weekend. 

thanks for replying. I’ll post a followi up when I learn more about what happened and what the repair included.


----------



## mro

Reading this thread got me to thinking of what it cost to get a tow. No insurance tow here on the left cost can run $275.00 per hour starting when they leave their dock to when they return to their dock. I've been boating for almost 50 years and have not needed a tow, but... think I might just get some towing insurance ($160.00/year).


----------



## SeaJones

Tow insurance - great idea. I use my boat to get back and forth to a hunting camp south of Jean Lafitte LA. Although I’ve never looked into actually using it I would think that the nearest tow service would be up on Lake Pontchartrain. 

Quick update on my situation... Evinrude tech did thorough testing of electrical system. It was indeed the EMM (computer). Not sure why this would “go out” but a new one is on the way. $2500 for the repair. 
Hate trusting mechanics but what else can one do. Seems competent. 
Will test boat post delivery next Wednesday.


----------



## State fish rob

Be careful w/ your tow insurance , some policies are for freshwater only. 
Fine print


----------



## SeaJones

rummya87 said:


> Sorry to tell you but your EMM is blown. This is a classic sign of dead EMM. This happened to me too when my EMM was blown and a web search reveals the same. Good luck.


As you may have seen I am also replacing a blown EMM. 

Did you get an understanding of what caused the EMM to go out? 

How long since you replaced yours? All well? 

Trying to gauge how much trust to place in replacement. 

Thanks


----------



## SeaJones

Final Report on my Etec 200 blown main fuse.

was a “Blown EMM”’. For my 200 I paid just under $2500 for a replacement parts and labor. 

Was on the boat this weekend and all seems well. 

Not sure what makes a computer blow but it’s got a 12 month warranty. 

Glad to be back in business but annoyed to have to replace a non-mechanical part 

Definitely needed a technician to diagnose and fix. 

Good luck!


----------



## lemaymiami

Sea, what was the year on that 200?


----------



## SeaJones

lemaymiami said:


> Sea, what was the year on that 200?


2007


----------



## rummya87

SeaJones said:


> As you may have seen I am also replacing a blown EMM.
> 
> Did you get an understanding of what caused the EMM to go out?
> 
> How long since you replaced yours? All well?
> 
> Trying to gauge how much trust to place in replacement.
> 
> Thanks



Sorry it took me a while to get back to you. Haven't been on the site for a while. What caused mine to go out is that the O-ring on the thermostat blew and sprayed salt water all over the inside of the cowling while running. Shorted some connectors on the EMM = blown EMM. Also ended up sucking water through the injectors. Ended up corroding an injector, leaning cylinder 2 and blowing the motor at 800 hrs. 

We rebuilt it and it ran decently for the next few hundred hours until we repowered with a Yam 70 4-stroke.

Some have had good luck with E-tecs but not me. I wouldn't recommend one. Granted we got it because it came with the boat but either the previous owner didn't do the proper maintenance (not sure if o-ring was regular maintenance item) or Evinrude just didn't have their stuff together. Regardless, I wouldn't (and didn't) buy another.


----------



## mro

Properly installed o-ring can fail, unlikely but can happen but in this particular case (blew and sprayed) is something I've never seen. Would have expected if it were to fail it would "weep" bringing attention to itself so it would get replaced. Sounds to me that it was not installed properly.
As a side note, the Merc's 300 hour maintenance comes with thermostat/o-ring etc... be surprised Evinrude does not have the same policy.


----------



## Capnredfish

2500 hundred to repair a 2008 60? Part that motor out and go new with a warranty.
I would also take apart the old EMM. Would not be surprised if it’s just a bad 29 cent made in China capacitor.


----------



## lemaymiami

As a guy who's run nothing but E-Tecs now for 12 years... there's a bit of basic maintenance that needs to be spoken about in my opinion.... 

Mechanical items fail/ break down, etc. - and it's up to the user to closely inspect that motor every time they add oil to the on-board tank (at a minimum..). I've had seepage of saltwater around a thermostat housing on more than one occasion (with four different motors - some of them operating up to and over 2500 hours in hard commercial service - you're going to have issues of one kind or other that most recreational anglers might never notice...). Any salt inside that engine cowling will leave a very noticeable residue that's easy to find - if you look... The slightest sign that there was salt residue anywhere near sensitive electrical parts - and I'd be at my dealer the next day... Hopefully long before it causes serious trouble (which it inevitably will...). A corroded injector? That only happens over time and exposure to salt (or some other corrosive factor...).

Failing to see it - or act on a serious sign of trouble - and you might as well bring a big checkbook the next time your motor causes you to head in to your dealer.... All of my motors have only had the standard warranty of three years - until my latest one which actually came with a five year warranty that I can pass on to whoever I eventually sell it to... During that time a blown EMM (or any other major component failure...) won't cost me a penny... 

Can't say enough good things about the E-Tecs I've owned - best motors I've ever had... I might be a bit biased though since I've never had anything other than a Johnson or Evinrude - since 1974...


----------



## Capnredfish

I have a 06. Been great and can’t really knock it, but I don’t like the idea it is water cooled. To me, it is too small of a device to dissipate heat, doing too much or run too hard requiring water to cool it. One source of salt is the midsection gasket that leaks a lot of water on early models. They updated the gasket to a metal reinforced one. But it should not affect EMM directly. Maybe wiring. The other source is well, they operate in saltwater and are not sealed. Impossible as they need air. Willing to bet the EMM component failure is common in 99% of the failures. Pisses me off companies do this and nail people with enourmaous replacement bills. And let’s face it. The EMM is not some exotic item or material. Chips, resistors, capacitors diodes and a few others mixed in. Four new parts for an old motor cost what a brand new one cost. Robbery. Goes for cars too.


----------



## mro

Capnredfish said:


> Four new parts for an old motor cost


This is something that crossed my mind when I bought a used merc 60 recently as I prefer buying new, especially because I will make trips out in the ocean.

That said,
spending 7 to 8K for a motor to be used on a $1000.00 boat 
(now worth $1500.00 after some work on it  )
seemed a little excessive.


----------



## lemaymiami

Not when it's your fanny on the line out in the salt... if it's affordable...

My beat up old Maverick (only 31 years old now...) is probably worth less than the most recent new motor installed on it a few months ago... Add a full new 24v. Minn Kota Terrova (along with two new batteries and a PowerMania on board charger) and I know the gear is worth more than the hull... 

For guides specifically reliability is everything since a breakdown not only costs money to repair - you're also losing money every day that you're down.... Lost charters can never be made up either.

None of this is anything my anglers care about, though. Getting back to the ramp each day - now that gets their attention....


----------



## mro

lemaymiami said:


> Not when it's your fanny on the line out in the salt...


I agree. The 05 60 hp efi merc I picked up ($3,600.00) has 118 hrs and I got to run it before buying. One thing is the computers on these engines retain their operation parameters most likely not for the customers info but to protect the manufacturers warranty when things happen from abuse that would have been hard to prove without that data.

deleted link to my outboard video because it allowed access to my accounts


----------



## lemaymiami

A 2005 motor with only 118 hours... I'll put 100 hours on a motor in the month of April each year...


----------



## mro

A thought just crossed my mind...
I asked around a little before I bought if the computers memory on the mercs could be spoofed and no one thought it could be done, 
BUT I didn't think about if the computer in my new to me outboard had been replaced.


----------



## lemaymiami

My understanding is that a new computer wouldn’t have any way of knowing about “previous hours” on that motor...

Even if you kept a record of previous maintenance hours (which I imagine most shops carry as an automatic part of their billing and/or warranty system )...

You’d lose whatever current data was on the previous computer when it failed (requiring a replacement).


----------

